# Winter Hunting...snowmobiles(not to run over animals!)



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone use a snowmobile to get them around in the deep snow? I am trying to decide how to carry my rifle on the sled...so far i think strapped to the back is the best...Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I used to hunt late season elk here in Colorado (December and January) I used to strap it in a case to the running board to where nothing was sticking out to either hook on something or get broken if the machine got laid over.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I've done a lot of lion hunting off snowmobiles. The problem you'll find strapping a rifle on your back is the it'll get caked with snow from the back draft. Even with a good scope cover, it's hard to keep the optics clear. If it's a rifle you care about, best keep it cased until you need it.

I do carry a rifle on my back for coyotes when I'm sledding, but it is a Chinese SKS with open sights and a piece of tape over the muzzle. Bang it on the running boards once or twice to clear the ice off the action, jack in a shell, and it's good to go!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

lol, thats good advice, sounds like ill need to encase it.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Leather Scabbard (horse scabbard) bolted through the hood of my sled...works great and keeps the snow, etc out.....its bolted right above the pipes on the right side of the hood. Unless you have a newer chassis style this works pretty well


----------

